# "Amazing Kids - Salute to our Troops"



## navymich (24 Nov 2006)

A-Channel news has a weekly presentation to an "Amazing Kid".  The most recent one is the daughter of CPO1 T. Eustace, Formation Chief.  The portion regarding her support of the troops is about half-way through the clip below.


----------



## Rider12 (24 Nov 2006)

Great video. Great to see that our kids are supporting the troops. Keep up the good work


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Nov 2006)

That is very nice. It's just too bad that all people are not like that. I know for a fact that our school has respect for our Canadian Forces, and that we all have ties to the military in some way. We do our part with the "Support Our Troops" merchandise, now why don't others?


----------



## Yrys (29 Nov 2006)

Nice news.

I wonder where she get the footage with soldiers in* greens*
(must be at the beginning of Aftan) and the kids...


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

wow.... nice


One of them was a DART photo after the sunami...that's where the green CADPAT's from


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

I realize this topic is old but I just wanted to post a pic of some more amazing kids who are supporting our troops. Last Friday I had the honour to visit a daycare centre here on the Island to visit with the kids and to officially receive the letters, cards and goodies that they had collected for deployed personnel.

Such small little people!! Yet, such big amazement that there in fact exists "Army Ladies" and not just "Army Men." Their artwork was great, and their smiles enormous. It was a great day, and let me assure you, they do in fact recognize that Canadian Flag!! They had about 10 of them on the walls in there and immediately caught the one on my shoulder and began to tell me all about 'their' flag.

They are our future ... so if anyone else has anymore pics of those amazing kids supporting our troops...I'd love to see them.

My thanks to another member of the site for snapping the pic. (It's a little blurry, but I'll have to forgive her.)


----------



## Yrys (3 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yet, such big amazement that there in fact exists "Army Ladies" and not just "Army Men."



 What amaze me is the number of adults vs "small people"...


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> What amaze me is the number of adults vs "small people"...



1:4 ... Normal I'd suspect for a daycare. These kids were having a blast until my cohort and I interrupted them!!  ;D

Oh, and I suspect that the little boy to my immediate left is in love...he liked my red hair...and my camouflage!!  ;D


----------



## Yrys (3 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh, and I suspect that the little boy to my immediate left is in love...he liked my red hair...and my camouflage!!  ;D



Another male that fell to the power of attraction of The Librarian    .


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Another male that fell to the power of attraction of The Librarian    .



Yeah, _OK_.  :

 :rofl:


----------



## gaspasser (3 Jun 2007)

Great video and great work at the daycare.  Glad to see that the youth of today are getting to know our Canadian Forces and know that we have a CF.


----------



## Yrys (3 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Yeah, _OK_.  :



Weeelll, you're the one that banned or put on probation (don't remember which one)
somebody that send you some PM where he was interested in you. 

And you're one of the mods that receives a lot of posts in her thread about anwering questions
on your ''job'' here. And more PM and posts when you change your name etc...

Which tell me that you're well liked HERE, and here is ARMY.CA, with a lot of males  ;D.

Power of deduction


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Weeelll, you're the one that banned or put on probation (don't remember which one)
> somebody that send you some PM where he was interested in you.



That ban was Valentine's Day..and it was some Turkish Military guy looking for a Canadian Visa ticket into Canada. And pssst, he hit on a whole lot more girls than me!!


----------



## Yrys (3 Jun 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57498.0.html


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57498.0.html



OK, my bad.  :-[  James2000 was the Valetine's day one. Then there was the Turkish guy. Don't know how I managed to mess that up...there's just so many of them.  (All two of them)  ;D


----------



## p_imbeault (3 Jun 2007)

There are alot of kids supporting the troops, some of the elementary kids put on a Red Friday at the school with a great turn out


			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> Weeelll, you're the one that banned or put on probation (don't remember which one)
> somebody that send you some PM where he was interested in you.
> 
> And you're one of the mods that receives a lot of posts in her thread about anwering questions
> ...



You mean seduction?
 ;D


----------

